# State Stickers



## wiracer24 (Mar 15, 2006)

We have just purchased our 23RS and will be getting it soon. We had a pick-up camper priviously. With our new camper we intend to buy a map to put the state stickers on. Our opinions differ slightly. She said that we should only put on the states that we camp in this camper. I feel that we still camped in the other states. We would like to here how others might be handling there stickers.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome wiracer24 to the Outback Family
And congrats on choosen the 23RS very nice model
As for the map we put only the state that we camp in

Don action


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We do the places we have camped as a family in our Outback and the previous Tent Trailer.


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Cangrats and welcome to the site.

We went to Florida last summer and spent a night in SC on the way there
a night in NC on the way home. Did not count these states as we were just passing through.

action

Ralph


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

OK, I'll ask the silly question: Where are you guys getting these maps in your signatures?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I believe it was Y Guy posted the link,.........now to find it







Maybe someone knows where and links it for you.

John


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Click here for map of states


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

tdvffjohn & justlookin, I will link the previous thread here:

Visited state maps how to <-- Click here

I have struggled with this question of "what states to highlight". Right now I have colored in any state that we have "driven" through to go camping. At a minimum, I believe the states should illustrate where we "camped". That includes tent, trailer, or OUTBACK. So far the OUTBACK has not made it out of PA. Heading to SC in April. If we stay over anywhere, it will make our map!

I also created a personal one. Anywhere I have been. So far 26 states in my lifetime.









Jim


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *Welcome to Outbackers.com, wiracer24!! *action action

As for the maps, we count states that we have camped in. We first started with a tent, then pop-up and now we have our wonderful Outback. We count all states we have camped in, including ones where we camped in route to a final destination. I guess I'd have a hard counting it if we just dozed at a rest stop or Wal-Mart parking lot, but we haven't done that kind of "camping" so far. We tend to only drive 8-9 hours max, giving the kids time to enjoy the enroute camping experience.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Here is our "camping map" --> Tent, pop-up, rented jayco, or the OUTBACK


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I've been to most of the states but the family has not. So, we are only counting the states we have been to as a family.

John


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wiracer24,

action Welcome to the site and congratulations on the new Outback. sunny Post often and let us know how you are enjoying the TT.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Fred n Ethel said:


> Cangrats and welcome to the site.
> We went to Florida last summer and spent a night in SC on the way there
> a night in NC on the way home. Did not count these states as we were just passing through.
> action
> ...


Ralph,

I would think that is about like a Forum Post, everything counts.







If I were there, I would post a "state sticker". sunny


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

ee4308

OK, I'm convinced.

If only I can remember how to update the map.

Ralph


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

h2oman said:


> I've been to most of the states but the family has not. So, we are only counting the states we have been to as a family.
> 
> John
> [snapback]95207[/snapback]​


Like you John, I've "visited" many states....40 in fact. When you are the son of a Marine, you move a lot, and travel back and forth across this great country. I have only been to one other country, Canada ( that's if Hawaii is still a state!







). I plan on traveling through our country and taking in all it's wonders before I spend my money somewhere else.

Dan


----------



## wiracer24 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for all of the input, now if I can just convince my wife with this.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We only put the states we have camped in, not those that we pass through to get there. If we make a stop overnight during the travel, it gets colored. Regardless of whether it was with the Outback, or either of the rented units we've used in the past.

Tim


----------

